# Noctua NH-D14 or NH-U12P SE2 for my Cabinet HAF922



## v2kisad (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking to buy  CPU Cooler for my core i7 2600K PC . Have zeroed in on Noctua NH-D14 or NH-U12P SE2.
I'm more keen on D14 as its a great cooler and cost just 1K more than 12P. But the only dilemma I have is, will D14 fit in my Cabinet (CM HAF922).I' also have a 200 mm fan on the side of the cabinet.Also is the CPU retaining hole big enogh for D14.
I spoke with Rahul from ITwares,he says D14 will fit in the cabinet but I may face problem GSKILL RAM.I'm using 4 sticks of GSKILL RAM.So he suggested 12P as a safe bet.

I'm posting a few pics of my PC cabinet.Please take a look  them and help me decide. 


Thanks in Advance

P.S
----
This post is in a way continuation of my earlier post (see below) for PC upgrade.However since its a month old thread,I refrained from posting on it.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...rading-cpu-motherboard-ram-graphics-card.html


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

If d14 can be a problem simply get the u12 as SB processors do fair in cooling department. U12 will easily handle that cpu.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2011)

why take the risk?go with u12p.btw i think you need some cable management


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 15, 2011)

U12PSE2 is adequate. Just ditch the paste with something like OCZ Freeze.


----------



## d3p (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO your cabinet can hold a Noctua NH D14, without any issues. Go for it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

This is what I got:

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/haf-922-Black-web_mat.jpg


Noctua D14 has a height of exact 160mm as per it's official specification. So it should fit. Regarding RAM, if the modules are RipjawsX, then they have a height of 40mm, whereas the D14 has a clearance of 44mm. But one thing I am not certain whether the curved heatpipes will come in the way of RAM slots.

Take your pick.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

NHd14 would fit in the cabinet. It made it into my CM690. But I would still recommend the U12. NHd14 is best within a full tower. Cooling wise, not that much of a difference.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 15, 2011)

you will be ok with gskill even if you take the D14
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice find.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> NHd14 would fit in the cabinet. It made it into my CM690. But I would still recommend the U12. NHd14 is best within a full tower. Cooling wise, not that much of a difference.



quite a tight fit...aint it?
@skud...thanks


----------



## v2kisad (Aug 19, 2011)

All,

Thank You for your Suggestions.I'l most probably go for D14. Can anyone plz  confirm the warranty period. itwares website says its 1yr ,whereas noctua says it 6yrs.


Offtopic
------------
In which section do I post reviews/comments  about dealers/shops.


----------



## digitraju (Feb 7, 2012)

where can I buy Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler in India?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Itwares.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2012)

Noctua NH-C14
FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Another great cooler. May be on par or better than D14 in overclocking & cooling.


----------

